# Looking for PowerPoint presentation about infertility... Help!



## bethan jane (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi.  I've been a member of ff for many years now.  We were very lucky in 2010 to have our first baby.  7th attempt.  Then number 2 came along on her own.  I couldn't have done it without ff.  I remember a lovely presentation on here and what it was like for people going through fertility treatment.  I can't find it now and would really like to.  It still hurts but the pain does get easier and I really do appreciate how lucky I now am. Never give up hope.... Xxx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Congratulations on your two bundles of joys hun and I'm pleased that FF has helped you so much. I am not sure where the presentation will be but I will ask for you x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Was it this one - http://www.tearsandhope.com?

Chux xx

/links


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

Thank you Chux x


Bethan jane is that the presentation you wanted hun?


x


----------

